# For my granddaughters



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

3 months old photo shoot. Hope you like it. Has Maryjane Shoes, but I forgot to put them in the photo, silly me..


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Lucky granddaughters.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

beautiful and sure to become an heirloom


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Beautiful, fancy outfit


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent,very beautiful work and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

Very special!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

That is the prettiest little baby set I have seen lately!


----------



## chardon62 (Apr 3, 2014)

So darling. I wish I could do such beautiful work.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! Just beautiful.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

So Beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Absolutely adorable. Just so pretty.


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

They are beautiful.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

A beautiful set. Will we see it modeled??


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! your work is beautiful. I love your colour choice.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Exquisite.

Jenny x


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

What a special gift from grandma.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Could you provide a link to the pattern please


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet outfit


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

so adorable


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful and I love the color! Such nice work.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Wow... I'm speechless, these are absolutely gorgeous. I love every piece you have there in the photo shoot. Just beautiful work. Be proud. Wish I was a baby again to wear this... I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Very beautiful! They will look great!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How darling! Nice work!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Love your work. Pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Every single item is beautiful.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

cydneyjo said:


> Lucky granddaughters.


Ditto... :thumbup:


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful love the color


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Lucky granddaughters.


I agree. Those are absolutely adorable. Excellent work.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Love the ruffles on the pants.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Gorgeous-can you share the pattern?


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Everything is absolutely gorgeous. So pretty and such a lovely colour.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh WOW! So beautifully done and such nice patterns!!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## drinkingdc (Jan 31, 2014)

stunning


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Adorable !


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I just love the colors and the patterns are just beautiful. Nice work...


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful set.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's beautiful work and love the patterns and color.


----------



## Kiwibutafly (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow Shaz what an awesome outfit...does it come in NB, would love to knit it for my reborn doll. Love the color, the little bolero is super sweet.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How absolutely beautiful and as others have already said, a treasured heirloom!


----------



## birkdaleknitter (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and love the colour.


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

exquisite! just picture perfect! wow! love the whole ensemble!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is beautiful. Love everything about it!! I wish I could find the lace that you use here is the US.


----------



## NrsJan4 (Jun 20, 2014)

Please share where we might find that pattern. Absoluly beautiful!!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GAILMARIE (Mar 1, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cute. Love the color.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

It's beautiful and the colour makes that little set show up,even more.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

That has to be the prettiest set I have ever seen. It looks complicated. How long have you been knitying? Is the pattern available?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## Linel (Mar 25, 2014)

Gorgeous work...linel


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Those are simply lovely. Can't wait to see the photo's of the wee ones in them.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Amazing!!!
You've done a great job for her photo-shoot outfit.
The whole set is stunning.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

So sweet


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Rigas girl (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazing stuff! Could you please share the pattern of the dress??? Thanks.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

So adorable.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

It just doesn't get much better than this! Beautiful set!


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

That is the most beautiful set I have ever seen. I love the color and your knitting is gorgeous. A real heirloom and a gift of love!


----------



## sewboat (Apr 4, 2014)

You did a beautiful job.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

So nice & I love the colour.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful outstanding work...sure to be an heirloom...


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. Colors are just lovely.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a gorgeous set. I hope some day to have a granddaughter (I'd take a grandson too) to make such cute things for. Love your pattern and the color is terrific.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Incredible knitting. I'm in awe of your talent. Love the color.The little bolero is just perfect to set off the dress beautifully.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Happy Grandma (Aug 29, 2013)

Wonderful! You are very talented. I envy you.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the colour and so nicely knitted. Is there a pattern link please?


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Those pieces are just gorgeous. Such beautiful, even stitches. Great colour choices. I'll also ask for the patterns' names, and also ask which yarns you used?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful adorable!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

So girly! I love them.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

What a gorgeous set! Such a beautiful color, and what a wonderful job of knitting!


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

This outfit is just beautiful love the color. Can we see a picture of the baby in them later. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful! I'd love to see them on the babies.


----------



## cgage (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice...you do awesome work!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful set! Great job... :thumbup:


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

Could you share the patterns please. They are really beautiful outfits fit for a princess, which I assume your granddaughters. Thank you for showing your work, it is beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely so sweet


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Ohhhh....So very cute! How did you manage to add all that lace? It is just out of the world!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Great work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I love your work - the color and style are beautiful. I would also love a link to the pattern, if you are willing to share. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## rowensky (Feb 12, 2011)

What a lovely baby outfits, I love the color combination. You knitting skill is very super, very beautiful baby items.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful work and love the color.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## santaztic (May 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I also would love the link to the pattern.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

A work of art.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my!! Oh my!! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Soooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

What beautiful work Care to share the pattern link?


----------



## manjeer (Feb 22, 2015)

For my granddaughters


----------



## kawalden (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow that is really spectacular! So fancy they will treasure these pictures.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful , beautiful...would love to see the baby wearing it....that I bet is even more beautiful.....


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

These are really beautiful.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your work is outstanding.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

shaz12 said:


> 3 months old photo shoot. Hope you like it. Has Maryjane Shoes, but I forgot to put them in the photo, silly me..


Each piece is just beautiful. Your granddaughters will look beautiful in them!!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow!!! Very pretty!


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## chantilly65 (Apr 6, 2014)

You did an awesome job. Cannot wait to see the baby in this outfit. I, also would like the link to the pattern.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Is it probable to share the pattern? If so, can you make a copy and mail it tome-I will gladly pay for the copy and postage. I knit only baby and children's clothes and this one is gorgeous!
Rosebud


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

How lovely!. I like the ruffled panties.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

What pattern did you use? This is the most.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

They are STUNNING!&#9825;


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

Stunning! Your daughters are very lucky to have such a talented mother.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Easton Knitter (Dec 28, 2014)

how pretty--what lovely knitting.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful! Fantastic knitting.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely colour and adorable pattern. To complete the whole "adorableness", we need to see a baby in the dress


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm at a loss for adequate words--these are JUST too beautiful--how lovely and I bet they are adorable babies and look very stylish and lovely, lovely colors. Heirlooms for sure! Nice grandmother : :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So pretty. Love the color and pattern. The ruffles are too cute. Lovely job.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Is there a pattern link we could use


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

So beautiful, well done!


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Your stitch work is absolutely gorgeous. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

They are beautiful! Your work is marvelous!


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous work. Please post the picture of her wearing the dress, panties, the hat and the jacket. I bet she will look like a beautiful princess 

Urmila


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

really beautiful. love the colour


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness...what BEAUTIFUL outfits you made!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Those are precious! The prettiest knit baby clothes ever!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.. I especially love the little ruffle panties.. You dont see them knitted hat often.. The set is fantastic and the color awesome too.
Fantastic job!!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Truly gorgeous! Could you please share the pattern information?


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous - and I love, love, love the color ;-)


----------



## shar.richey (Jul 2, 2011)

What gorgeous ensembles. Love the ruffled panties.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

DARLING! Couldn't be any sweeter! Great job!!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

VERY pretty, love the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love this set - it is just gorgeous. Wish you would share the link.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

100% precious, precious , precious! Those baby girls are going to look beautiful and your knitting is great! :thumbup:


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW !!! Those are just out of this world.. Wish I could make such beautiful outfits...Your granddaughters are lucky to have a grandmother that can knit like that..They will look just gorgeous in them.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## Dorene Boutwell (Aug 29, 2011)

So beautiful . She will look lovely in it.


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Really sweet


----------



## PrissiePat (Oct 6, 2012)

beautiful!!!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

They will be the belles of the ball!


----------



## mschmidt333 (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful work - love the colors you used!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## MommaJody (Oct 13, 2014)

Lovely outfit and beautiful workmanship. One of these days, I hope to have your ability to make something as precious as this outfit.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

You produce absolutely STUNNING work!!!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

very pretty love the color choice.


----------



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/item_298/Lacy-Edged-Summer-Dress-Set-16-22-inch-doll0-3m-baby.htm

Yes its claires pattern, I love it,this is the second one of these I have made. This one I used ICE wool from turkey, expensive but worth it. Thanks for all the private messages about the pattern. I hope this helps. shaz12


----------



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

oops forgot to mention the little bolero is a seperate pattern,
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/item_183/Boleros-Hats-16-22-inch-dolls0-3m-baby.htm


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

they are beautiful


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

This is beautiful, wonderful knitting and love the color


----------



## knitpat (Nov 15, 2014)

stunning!!!!!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

That is just gorgeous. Beautiful color as well. She will look like a doll in it!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Just had the honour of seeing this.. ABSSOLUTELY AMAZING and Love the colour used.xo WS


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

shaz12 said:


> 3 months old photo shoot. Hope you like it. Has Maryjane Shoes, but I forgot to put them in the photo, silly me..


Beautiful set


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stunning, Remarkable, Gorgeous, Adorable, Awesome
What I like the most is the fact that you didn't get carried away with the lace. You put enough lace on the garment to make it elegant.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

How absolutely gorgeous and in my favourite colour!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

shaz12 said:


> http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/item_298/Lacy-Edged-Summer-Dress-Set-16-22-inch-doll0-3m-baby.htm
> 
> Yes its claires pattern, I love it,this is the second one of these I have made. This one I used ICE wool from turkey, expensive but worth it. Thanks for all the private messages about the pattern. I hope this helps. shaz12


I did not realise until this info was posted, but I even have this pattern in my stash  
Amazing what a change of colour can do to alter the entire appearance of an outfit.
Well done - it's awesome!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

beautiful set and a very special pants!!!!!!!!!!
just dear.... bet


cydneyjo said:


> Lucky granddaughters.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

One lucky little girl to have such a talented grandmother! Beautifully done!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Can only say exquisite work,I'm in awe so beautiful.


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

These are some of the cutest baby clothes I think I have ever seen !

Beautiful to say the least. 

Dorceyt


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Can you share the pattern or let us know where we can get it, this would be so lovely for my great niece.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

meknit said:


> Can you share the pattern or let us know where we can get it, this would be so lovely for my great niece.
> Thanks for sharing


If you read up into the postings, you will see the pattern source and link


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and they will look so pretty please share their photos.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful, love the colour.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Where do I find the pattern?


----------

